# Dodo Juice Wax Offer 15% OFF



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Hope you all had a good weekend :thumb:

We wanted to let you know about a special offer we have on full size pots of Dodo Juice. 

Currently if you have one in your basket and use code: dodo-sale you will get 15% off of the price of the wax. 

Spend over £50 and you will also get the option of Free Delivery. 

Please note this is just on the larger pots of wax and excludes panel pots and other Dodo Juice products. If your looking for discount across the board you could use code: 10 off which will drop 10% discount instead.


----------

